# African blockhead



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi,

I'd like to have a pair of African blockheads in my aquarium. I'm just wondering how many would be a safe bet to buy, in order to eventually get a pair?

Do these cichlids pair up easily? Do they pair up when they are quite young?

As always, any answers would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Dom :roll:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check out this article in the Cichlid-forum Library.
https://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_casuarius.php


----------

